# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  people in my bedroom

## pocaitu

Hello, all.  I'm new here, and I would love some help interpreting a recurring dream.  I have had some variation of this dream off and on since I was a teenager (I am now 22) in several different places.  

Generally, the dream involves some kind of anxiety in which I imagine other persons (always known to me, usually friends, or people I have been with, or with whom I wish to have a good relationship) entering, sitting in, or sleeping in my bedroom with me.  I seem to be in some state of awakeness (eyes open) and lie in bed debating how to get out of bed without the "guests" discovering that I am without clothes.  Quite often, I will only realize what is going on after I have gotten up and started dressing (all the while anxious that I am being seen).  

In the past, I have gone for long periods (months) without having this.  I believe it to be connected to some kind of social anxiety or frustration with social acceptance, but I am not entirely sure.  Lately, I have moved to a new place and have had this dream almost every night with acquaintances and friends from the new town.  

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.  I'd also be happy to answer any questions or clarify.

----------


## unclesirbob

well bedrooms are very personal and private places/. They often symbolise your own habits and personal tendencies. So to have someone in your bedroom making you feel unsettled may link to some incident from the day before where you felt deeply unsettled at some personal remark or whatever

-----------------------------
The father of modern dream interpretation is not Freud or Jung but rather Jon Winson. But he never made a single dream interpretation. Instead he conducted research into the mind and established that certain brainwaves (theta waves) only appear during the night time. During the day we store up all new experiences and feelings in short term memory. Then at night we start to work through what happened the previous day and we integrate these into long term memory blocks. Then finally we clear short term memory blocks ready to start the process again the next day. Its likely that any dreams we have are linked to these brain functions. The weird images and feelings once deciphered capture our own feelings and new insights into the world around us. So the dreams then will often link to specific events from the day before and to new ways in which our world has been reshaped. It may simply link to our paranoias and fantasies. If we are focused on something about to happen in the near future then the dreams may link to that. Each dream captures one specific feeling or thought process. 
http://unclesirbobby.110mb.com/dreamessay.php 
-------------
http://scarboroughphotos.110mb.com/surfers/surfcity.php

----------


## pocaitu

Thanks, unclesirbob.  Your insight does make a lot of sense.  Someone once suggested that my anxieties were related to my physical appearance, given the desire to not be seen and to quickly dress.  However, I have not thought this to be the case.  As you suggested, I do tend to overanalyze and condemn myself for the previous day's social interactions.  

Last night, I tried an experiment, wearing pants to bed in order to test if I would still have the same illusion/dream.  I did have something like the same experience but this time not completely related to the clothing on my person.  In the night, I became filled with anxiety and struggled in the dark to plug the lamp in next to my bed, imagining that the guests in my room desired to see something - actually, I can't recall what it was, but I believe they wanted to see a shirt that was on the floor.  So, I got the lamp plugged in, turned it on, and immediately shut it in order to prevent everything in the room from being in sight.

----------

